# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Medicijnen Uit Bali tegen zonneallergie

## Melissa

Hallo,

sinds enkele jaren heb ik ook last van zonne allergie. Al krijg ik het niet in het voorjaar en begint het bij mij pas zodra ik echt in de zon heb liggen zonnen.

Nu was ik vorig jaar op vakantie in Bali en daar kreeg ik de hevigste uitslag ooit. M&#39;n hele benen,armen, rug,buik zaten onder de uitslag. ik kon geen oog dicht doen &#39;s nachts en had op een gegeven moment mijn hele lichaam open gekrabd. Toen het op een punt kwam dat ik niks anders meer kon doen dan onder de koude douche staan ben ik naar een plaatselijke "dokter" gegaan.

Hij gaf m&#39;n huid een blik, zei dat hij dit wel herkende bij veel toeristen die daar kwamen en gaf me 8 pilletjes en een zalfje. Ik moest 4 dagen lang sochtends en s avonds na het eten een pilletje innemen en de zalf insmeren.

Ik nam meteen een pilletje en wonder boven wonder, de jeuk was meteen weg&#33;&#33;&#33; Het pilletje nam de jeuk weg en de zalf droogte de uitslag uit.Ik heb nergens meer last van gehad die vakantie.

Helaas ben ik het papiertje met de namen van deze medicijnen kwijt, ik weet wel dat de pilletjes iets met "Idulcid heten en de zalf iets van Bepatisan. 
Wat deze medicjnen werkelijk met je lichaam weet je natuurlijk niet, aangezien de medicijnen uit een "vreemd" land komen, maar ik heb geen last van bijwerkingen gehad en nog nooit zo&#39;n gave huid. En je wil toch van je vakantie kunnen genieten.

Weet iemand misschien welke medicijnen ik bedoel en of die ook in Nederland verkrijgbaar zijn????

alvast bedankt,

Groetjes,
Melsisa

----------


## angelique4

> Hallo,
> 
> sinds enkele jaren heb ik ook last van zonne allergie. Al krijg ik het niet in het voorjaar en begint het bij mij pas zodra ik echt in de zon heb liggen zonnen.
> 
> Nu was ik vorig jaar op vakantie in Bali en daar kreeg ik de hevigste uitslag ooit. M'n hele benen,armen, rug,buik zaten onder de uitslag. ik kon geen oog dicht doen 's nachts en had op een gegeven moment mijn hele lichaam open gekrabd. Toen het op een punt kwam dat ik niks anders meer kon doen dan onder de koude douche staan ben ik naar een plaatselijke "dokter" gegaan.
> 
> Hij gaf m'n huid een blik, zei dat hij dit wel herkende bij veel toeristen die daar kwamen en gaf me 8 pilletjes en een zalfje. Ik moest 4 dagen lang sochtends en s avonds na het eten een pilletje innemen en de zalf insmeren.
> 
> Ik nam meteen een pilletje en wonder boven wonder, de jeuk was meteen weg!!! Het pilletje nam de jeuk weg en de zalf droogte de uitslag uit.Ik heb nergens meer last van gehad die vakantie.
> ...


hoi melissa
IK WEET PRECIES WAT JE BEDOELT.
heb precies hetzelfde meegemaakt dan jou.
Was stomverbaasd dat de medicatie van bali zo goed werkte.
Heb helaas ook de benaming 
niet meer van die medicijnen.
ben nu al 8 jaar op zoek en hier in nederland kunnen ze je al helemaal niet helpen.
heb wel iemand gevraagd medicijnen uit bali mee te laten nemen voor zonneallergie,die daar op vakantie ging.
Ik heb toen CLARITYNE gekregen en dit werkt vrij aardig.
Maar die WONDERpilletjes en zalf van toen heb ik helaas ook nog niet achterhaald.
Mocht ik er nog achterkomen laat ik het je weten,en hopelijk andersom ook.
groetjes angelique

----------


## trampell

Gelukkig heb ik er sinds de overgang bijna geen last van,maar ik heb het ook heel erg gehad
Ik kreeg van de huisarts EEN spuit met cortisone,en had er dan dik 2 maanden helemaal geen last meer van,je mag deze prik maar een keer per jaar

----------

